# Clutch replacement



## Z71 (Jan 1, 2019)

When replacing the clutch on these diesel cars with a manual transmission, do they recommend replacing the dual mass flywheel also?


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Yes, even if it looks fine, replacing it now is cheap insurance.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

I spoke to these guys on ebay - https://www.ebay.com/itm/262878636507?ul_noapp=true & sent my VIN and they said it was compatible. So I believe the 1.9 CTDI engines and our 1.6's are the same stuff for the M32 transmission. Now someone needs to volunteer and get one of these


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Z71 said:


> When replacing the clutch on these diesel cars with a manual transmission, do they recommend replacing the dual mass flywheel also?


Yes, the DMF has a tendency to want to come apart.. if you do all the work to do a clutch.. it only makes sense to also do DMF replacement. You can not resurface a DMF.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## //oilburner (Mar 9, 2019)

Is there a reco on the best Service Manual for the Gen 2 Diesel?


----------

